# BT beetle version 2.0



## water&air (Aug 1, 2002)

car: 2001 new beetle 1.8t (awv, manual trans)
existing mods:
atp eliminator turbo kit
kinetic high flow stock style exhaust manifold
atp 3" big bore inlet/intake 
3" maf housing with stock sensor
genesis 415cc injectors @3.5 bar
tyrolsport smic
ghl 3" turboback exhaust
poly motor mounts
fk cup kit suspension (sucks btw)
zimmermann rotors
hawk hps pads
tt shift lever
forge 007 dv
n75 "h"
spec stg 3+ clutch
g60 14lb flywheel
semi custom revo software
results on a dynamic dyno were 251whp 252wtq, with a very conservative tune.
pic of current setup:








------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
new proposed setup:
garrett t3/t4 57trim 63ar
tial 38mm wastegate
greddy blow off valve
scat rods
pagparts log style exhaust manifold
pagparts 3" downpipe
550cc precision injectors @ 4.0 bar
eurodyne/tapp software
AEM tru boost electronic boost controller w/ gauge
750+cfm water to air intercooler
225hp quattro tt intake mani
braille lightweight/micro battery
my goal is 350-400whp.
the goods:
































right now the old eliminator set up is off and sold. WOOOT!
(i didn't think i'd ever get it sold, and i didn't loose any $$$ on it either).
one of my biggest obstacles during this build has been the fmic. i really didn't want to use one because my car isn't a turbo s and i'd have to butcher the front end to get one on.
so i'm going with a water to air intercooler instead. i'm really psyched about it, they work alot better than air to air i/c's and tuck away nicely in the engine compartment.
everything removed:








backside with new mani:
















turbo's in:








225tt intake mani and new wiring/vac line routing








quick mock up of waic position:
















lol it's almost like it was meant to be this way:








next up is fabing a down pipe, plumbing/wiring the waic, i have 3 new motor mounts from INA, and a few more odds and ends and it's go time!










_Modified by water&air at 1:16 PM 10-28-2008_


----------



## eurobubble (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: BT beetle version 2.0 (water&air)*

ahh, u tricked me. i thought it was going to be a BT 2.0 and was like whhhaaaatttttt!?!?!?!


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: BT beetle version 2.0 (eurobubble)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurobubble* »_ahh, u tricked me. i thought it was going to be a BT 2.0 and was like whhhaaaatttttt!?!?!?! 

they don't exist. they're like unicorns.

looking good! I will be very interested to see how the plumbing works out for the IC. What are you plans for the IC to TB pipe?


----------



## eurobubble (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: BT beetle version 2.0 ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_they don't exist. they're like unicorns.

dont u have a 2.0t


----------



## Good Old Car (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: BT beetle version 2.0 (water&air)*


_Quote, originally posted by *water&air* »_
quick mock up of waic position:
















lol it's almost like it was meant to be this way:








next up is fabing a down pipe, plumbing/wiring the waic, i have 3 new motor mounts from INA, and a few more odds and ends and it's go time!









I love that WAIC. Where did get that from? It looks like HPA one. I'm thinking to get one because of same reason. You have relocate the battery to spare tire, right?
looking good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Good Old Car at 9:18 AM 10-28-2008_


----------



## water&air (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: BT beetle version 2.0 (eurobubble)*

i'm installing a deka ext20l battery and laying it on it's side in the stock location. it's only 3.11 inches tall(when on it's side) and the waic can "lay" (with homemade brackets) on top.
the connection from waic to throttle body will be a 3" 90 off the waic to a 3" hard pipe to 3" coupler on the tb.
waic from frozenboost.com, 600hp kit.


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: BT beetle version 2.0 (water&air)*

Ur gonna be SCREAMIN' dude! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
"Hollywood"


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: BT beetle version 2.0 (HollywoodsBug)*

ahh, i was looking at the engine cover pics and didn't even notice you had the TT manifold on there. That should make for some tidy pipes.


----------



## water&air (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: BT beetle version 2.0 ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_ahh, i was looking at the engine cover pics and didn't even notice you had the TT manifold on there. That should make for some tidy pipes.

hell yeah.
i just put the engine cover on for the pic. i don't know if i'm gonna bother making brackets so it can fit. although it does clean up the look alot with it on.


----------



## yujipiihb (Jul 9, 2007)

not to sound dumb, but when are rods/pistons needed??
how much have you spent total so far??


----------



## water&air (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (yujipiihb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yujipiihb* »_not to sound dumb, but when are rods/pistons needed??
how much have you spent total so far??

rods are needed now, pistons aren't needed at all. 
how much have i spent? lol you don't really want to know.
and i can't really say, i stopped keeping track. this is the second big turbo upgrade on this car.


----------



## yujipiihb (Jul 9, 2007)

thats what i was kind of thinking around 400 or so..
and i guess that was a pretty bad question,


----------



## water&air (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (yujipiihb)*

this weekend we got alot of stuff done:
intercooler mounted
battery wiring rerouted and battery mounted
oil temp and oil pressure gauges wired
ebc wires routed
it's not too much to look at though, all the wiring is following the main harness, so it's hidden pretty well.
i'll post up some pics tomorrow showing the battery and how the ic is mounted.


----------



## water&air (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (water&air)*

some pics of the progress:
















you can see here that i haven't cut the big pipe yet, but it's gonna fit like a glove. the cowl pan is in place too. everything fits like it was meant to be in there.








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

noice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## water&air (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (Castor Troy)*

this weekends progress:
trimmed the rad support so the waic's heat exchanger would fit in there. (5 hours into that mutha)
mounted the heat exchanger to the ac condensor.
trimmed rebar to get the heat exchanger fan to fit.
mounted the heat exchanger pump.
pics:
a little detail of the rad support triming


----------



## vdubstar (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: (water&air)*

Good progress man. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## water&air (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (vdubstar)*

piped!!! 23 inches of hard pipe







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








excuse the purple bov, it's a temp.


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*FV-QR*

57 trim? BTDT. without cams, expect lots of surging...
but it looks good other than that. and that is my opinion. take it for what its worth, but my experience with the 57 trim made me give it to a friend....


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (speeding-g60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speeding-g60* »_57 trim? BTDT. without cams, expect lots of surging...
but it looks good other than that. and that is my opinion. take it for what its worth, but my experience with the 57 trim made me give it to a friend....

sounds like a pretty bad experience


----------



## water&air (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (speeding-g60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speeding-g60* »_57 trim? BTDT. without cams, expect lots of surging...
but it looks good other than that. and that is my opinion. take it for what its worth, but my experience with the 57 trim made me give it to a friend....

what boost level ? i'm not planning on running high boost for a while.
once i get the bank roll built back up, cams will be done.
right now i'm going to run 15psi. surging on these seem to happen over 20 psi IIRC. BTDT? never saw that one before, whats it mean?


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*FV-QR*

boost was 24psi, and it started surge @ ~20ish at higher rpms.... i turned that motor to 7500. do you honestly think you will have the ability to control yourself? boost is addictive, especially when you have it.
i started with this 57 Trim and 550cc injectors. my next step was moving to 1000cc and a GT35R. i run the 35R @ >35 psi, and now want to change it as well. and that was only 13 times driving it








BTDT. 
Been
There
Done
That


_Modified by speeding-g60 at 6:02 AM 11-18-2008_


----------



## water&air (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (speeding-g60)*

here i am thinking it meant big turbo something.








LOL, of course i won't be able to control myself. 
but this is what i've got and this is how i'll roll. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
think of it from my point of view, it will be worlds better than that eliminator! thats fact. lol

















_Modified by water&air at 6:42 AM 11-18-2008_


----------



## water&air (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (water&air)*

update, got the hardware completed.








homemade inlet installed.
having problems with software, waiting on the vendor.


----------



## water&air (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (water&air)*

little update, got the ecu back from tapp, car starts on 1/2 a crank and idles awesome.
we got 1.75 feet of snow this weekend, so the car is still on jack stands, but it sounds great. no check enging light either.


----------



## 99.5 (Apr 26, 2005)

can't wait to see a vid!


----------



## zeusenergy (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (water&air)*

A few Q's:
1) Hows the clearnace between the back of the turbine/compressor housings to the firewall components?
2) Do you plan on deleting the cowl shroud under the windshield? How do you plan to feed air into the cabin, underhood or remote duct?
3) The heater lines are right there at your downpipe flange from the turbo. Do you think a kinetics top mount turbo manifold would be better suited, and if so because of orientation of intake side such as stock? Or just for the room behind the turbo to firewall? Or will the kinetics not even fit?
My plan is to go with a T3/T4 also, but I wanted air/air FMIC and stock driver side intake plumbing hot and cold. Starting to think that passenger side intake might be simpler with a TT manifold. I've been hoping to find someone with the kinetics deal who also has a bug! But your setup is also cool... Nice work with the water/air!


----------



## water&air (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (zeusenergy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zeusenergy* »_A few Q's:
1) Hows the clearnace between the back of the turbine/compressor housings to the firewall components? PLENTY OF CLEARANCE (1.5 INCHES)
2) Do you plan on deleting the cowl shroud under the windshield? How do you plan to feed air into the cabin, underhood or remote duct? CUTTING THE COWL SO IT CLEARS THE INLET, A QUICK HIT WITH A MALLET CLEARED THE COMPRESSOR OUTLET.

3) The heater lines are right there at your downpipe flange from the turbo. Do you think a kinetics top mount turbo manifold would be better suited, and if so because of orientation of intake side such as stock? Or just for the room behind the turbo to firewall? Or will the kinetics not even fit? I USED THE OEM QUICK CONNECTS AND MADE NEW HOSES, NO ISSUES. I ALSO HEADER WRAPPED THE DP/DUMP TUBE AND TURBO BLANKET.
My plan is to go with a T3/T4 also, but I wanted air/air FMIC and stock driver side intake plumbing hot and cold. Starting to think that passenger side intake might be simpler with a TT manifold. I've been hoping to find someone with the kinetics deal who also has a bug! But your setup is also cool... Nice work with the water/air! I WENT WAIC BECAUSE I DIDN'T WANT TO LOOSE MY GRILLE AND FOGS, I'M NOT SURE HOW THE KINETICS WILL FIT ON A BEETLE. I SPENT ALOT OF TIME SOURCING PARTS TO GET IT ALL TO FIT AND NOT BE SEEN. TT MANI MADE IT ALL ALOT EASIER.


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (water&air)*

Lookin' good! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Can't wait to hook up for a cruise this spring!








"Hollywood"


----------



## zeusenergy (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (water&air)*

Thanx for that info.... 
As for the intercooler, you want stealth. I care less about that and want a lighter/lower CG arrangement. Again, nice work! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NOLA_VDubber (May 24, 2007)

*Re: BT beetle version 2.0 (water&air)*

lookin good







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## water&air (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: BT beetle version 2.0 (NOLA_VDubber)*

finally got to drive it, runs awesome.
low end driveability is great, very easy top drive.
right now i'm running off of wastegate pressure (10psi) until i figure out the boost controller.
but all in all it's great!


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: BT beetle version 2.0 (water&air)*

You gotta take this beast out to the "Dubs on Defrost II" Show April 4th! I'm gonna try like crazy to have the "Ruf Bug Stage II" finished, and would love to cruise up with ya!~








"Hollywood"


----------



## water&air (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: BT beetle version 2.0 (HollywoodsBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HollywoodsBug* »_You gotta take this beast out to the "Dubs on Defrost II" Show April 4th! I'm gonna try like crazy to have the "Ruf Bug Stage II" finished, and would love to cruise up with ya!~








"Hollywood"









sounds like a plan, keep me in the loop. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: BT beetle version 2.0 (water&air)*


_Quote, originally posted by *water&air* »_
sounds like a plan, keep me in the loop. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Yeah I definitely will. And in the meantime, here's a link to the info:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...ge=52
"Hollywood"


----------



## 1.8TTURBO (Oct 1, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (zeusenergy)*

check out mine:


----------



## catsman72 (Mar 14, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (1.8TTURBO)*

I take it your on stock internals?


----------



## water&air (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (1.8TTURBO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8TTURBO* »_check out mine:









ummm, ok.....weird post.
maybe you should open your hood?


_Modified by water&air at 11:42 AM 3-17-2009_


----------



## water&air (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (catsman72)*


_Quote, originally posted by *catsman72* »_I take it your on stock internals?

yes for now i am on stock internals. internals will be done next year as well as headwork.
my wife and i are expecting a baby in july so i had to stop spending so much on my car, gotta keep the pregnant wife happy. lol


----------



## VWBugman00 (Mar 17, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (water&air)*

Nicely done bug man. I've got serious Bug envy, but thats way too exteme for me.







How well does that pump flow where it sits? I know that it pushes but doesn't pull (per frozenboost), and that they recommend you put it at the lowest point. Since our car is a PITA to put a front mount on, I've been putting some serious thought into the AWIC and this is one of the biggest issue's I've got about it.


----------



## water&air (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (VWBugman00)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWBugman00* »_Nicely done bug man. I've got serious Bug envy, but thats way too exteme for me.







How well does that pump flow where it sits? I know that it pushes but doesn't pull (per frozenboost), and that they recommend you put it at the lowest point. Since our car is a PITA to put a front mount on, I've been putting some serious thought into the AWIC and this is one of the biggest issue's I've got about it. 

i ditched the pump that came with the kit in favor of a high flow meizier 20 gpm pump. the pump in the kit flows 1-3 gpm at best. i flushed the coolant out and replaced it with water and redline water wetter. those two changes should bring down iat's quite a bit.
it's not that extreme lol, well maybe a little bit for a beetle.










_Modified by water&air at 5:38 AM 3-23-2009_


----------

